# Extrablatt+++Extrablatt+++Extrablatt



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (6 März 2014)

Nach cirka 9 Jahren Abofallenbetrieb bekommt der als umtriebig bekannte Abofallensteller aus Rodgau, nach Ausschöpfen auch des letzten Rechtsmittels, endlich den verdienten Applaus vom BGH. Klick


----------



## jupp11 (6 März 2014)

Ist ja schön, dass es wenigstens den  dreistesten Abofallenabzocker erwischt hat. Die Büttelborner  Brüder ( http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Die-Fallensteller-291242.html ) aber und diverse  andere  Abofallenabzocker  incl ihrer Anwälte  wie z.B. der aus  Osnabrück  sind  bis heute  ungeschoren geblieben und werden es dank der Trägheit unserer  Justiz wohl auch bleiben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 März 2014)

Vielleicht wird ja auch bei ihm in Kürze eine schwere Krankheit diagnostiziert und er bleibt draußen wie Schweinchen Nepperle. Letzterer bezeichnet sich inzwischen ja als "Wirtschaftsjournalist" und war trotz lebensbedrohlicher Krankheit in der Lage, seinen Wirtschaftsdienst "Wirtschaft Extrem - Fakts - Infos - News" im Netz zu platzieren.


----------



## hui Wäller (7 März 2014)

Soweit ich das Urteil verstanden habe gabs nur 2 Jahre auf Bewährung ?   Schade...
Den "Schreihals vom Rodgau (M.B.)" hätte man besser für die 2 Jahre im "Cafe Viereck" angekettet und einige andere gleich daneben.


----------



## Goblin (7 März 2014)

Und dafür hat man fast 10 Jahre gebraucht ! Unglaublich


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (7 März 2014)

hui Wäller schrieb:


> ...Soweit ich das Urteil verstanden habe gabs nur 2 Jahre auf Bewährung ?   Schade...



1. Fehler, der BGH gewährte 4 Monate Rabatt aufgrund der langen Verfahrensdauer             = 20 Monate auf Bewährung
2. Fehler, Du darfst die verlorende Revision aus dem Osnabrücker Prozess nicht vergessen    + 18 Monate auf Bewährung
              macht nach Adam Riese eine Gesamtstrafe von                                                  38 Monaten
              vielleicht gibt es beim Zusammenlegen noch einen Rabatt, sagen wir mal                  6 Monate
              ergibt eine Gesamtstrafe von                                                                          32 Monaten

die nicht mehr zur Bewährung ausgesetzt, sondern zusammengefasst abgesessen werden müssen, es sei denn, der Gute würde über Nacht so sterbenskrank, dass der Strafantritt zunächst für ein halbes Jahr ausgesetzt wird. (Lach nicht, hat ein anderer Abzocker definitiv so hingelegt, weshalb unser Stacheldrahtkönig wahrscheinlich schon mal das Vorsterben in einer Röchel-Ranch trainiert)


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2014)

_BGH: Kostenpflicht wurde gezielt verschleiert
Der 2. Strafsenat hat das Rechtsmittel verworfen. Er hat ausgeführt, dass durch die auf Täuschung abzielende Gestaltung der Internetseite die Kostenpflichtigkeit der angebotenen Leistung gezielt verschleiert worden sei. Dies stelle eine Täuschungshandlung im Sinne des § 263 StGB dar. Die Erkennbarkeit der Täuschung bei sorgfältiger Lektüre schließe die Strafbarkeit nicht aus, denn die Handlung sei gerade im Hinblick darauf unternommen worden, die bei einem – wenn auch nur geringeren – Teil der Benutzer vorhandene Unaufmerksamkeit oder Unerfahrenheit auszunutzen._

Unfassbar, dass man dafür den BGH braucht. Lächerlich. Und eine Ohrfeige für jenen Celler OStA mit seinem Rumschwadronieren von "Das Strafrecht schützt nicht die Unaufmerksamen"

(hab kein quote gefunden)


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Unfassbar, dass man dafür den BGH braucht.


Nett ist aber, dass sich der BGH der Meinung der Aktivisten hier angeschlossen hat.





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Lächerlich.





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Celle (hab kein quote gefunden)


Nimm den > HIER <.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (8 März 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Nett ist aber, dass sich der BGH der Meinung der Aktivisten hier angeschlossen hat.



Aktivist? Nönönönö, "durchgeknallter Netzindianer" bitte. Also da bestehe ich jetzt drauf!


----------



## Antiscammer (8 März 2014)

Das Urteil kann man jetzt als Betroffener den melangonischen Sing-mei-Sachsen um die Ohren hauen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (6 April 2014)

Och Mönno, da hat der Gute so viel netten Applaus vom Gericht bekommen, was demnächst zusammengelegt werden wird, dann hat er seine Stacheldrahtfestung aufgegeben und jetzt ist sein wunderbarer Mönchsblog entschwunden. Will der Gute denn so gar nicht mehr mit uns allenfalls 30 bis 40 durchgeknallten Netzindianern kommunizieren?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 April 2014)

Er hat ganz einfach seine Aufgabe erfüllt: Er hat einen wichtigen Beitrag zum Verbraucherschutz geleistet und ein wegweisendes Urteil erstritten.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 April 2014)

Naja, ich persönlich kann mir interessantere Kommunikationspartner vorstellen als ausgerechnet den Stacheldrahtkönig. Irgendwelche Verlusttrauer baut sich da nicht auf. Mal ganz ehrlich: meine Freizeit ist knapp genug, und meine Arbeit gegen Abzocke und Wirtschaftskriminalität mache ich aus purem Enthusiasmus. Die Verlautbarungen irgendwelcher spätpubertierender verkokster Seifenmönche interessieren mich in dem Zusammenhang eigentlich sowas von überhaupt nicht. Das armselige Geschreibsel wird ja auch von den Betroffenen, also von denen, auf die es ankäme, gar nicht gefunden und insoweit erst gar nicht wahrgenommen. Es fehlt mir sowohl die Zeit als auch die Lust, um mich damit auch noch auseinanderzusetzen. Ohnehin kann ein normaler Mensch mit solchen Leuten wie dem Seifenmönch in punkto Merkbefreitheit zwangsläufig nicht konkurrieren. Und erst die öffentliche Diskussion schafft dem Seifenmönch genau die öffentliche Bühne, die er will, wenn auch die Diskussion in einem absoluten Nischenplatz stattfindet.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (24 September 2016)

da halfen alle Winkelzüge nicht mehr, der Stacheldrahtkönig wird nun Gitterhengst


----------

